

BillForward (YC S14) Wants to Change the Way You’re Charged for Subscriptions - samcrawford
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/29/ycs-billforward-wants-to-change-the-way-youre-charged-for-subscriptions/

======
ianlevesque
"Calling themselves “Stripe for subscription billing,” BillForward helps
companies..."

Isn't Stripe already the Stripe for subscription billing? Reading the docs [1]
it's incredibly flexible already.

1\.
[https://stripe.com/docs/subscriptions](https://stripe.com/docs/subscriptions)

~~~
lostpixel
Stripe is great if you want to build it yourself but when you start doing more
sophisticated things, multiple pricing plans, tiered pricing, fixed-terms etc
your development team will have to spend a lot of time building these tools
internally.

BillForward also aims to provide more infrastructure around metrics and
general management of subscriptions.

------
Lazare
Looks interesting, and the pricing model is attractive.

...however support for more payment gateways would be really nice. For
example, eWay's Rapid API[1] would mean I could actually use it. :)

[1]:
[http://www.eway.co.nz/developers/api/overview](http://www.eway.co.nz/developers/api/overview)

------
nesyt
I'd like to see more of these surreal mundane-but-apparently-life-changing
headlines:

PolyView Wants to Change the Way You Change the Channel on Your TV

LeftFootRightSock Wants to Change the Way You Tie Your Shoelaces

CordSucker Wants to Change the Way You Gather Your Vacuum's Power Cord

------
samcrawford
Congrats to the BillForward team on making it through YC, the product has come
on quite a way since it was first announced here a couple of months back [1]

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7917408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7917408)

~~~
billforward
Thanks, our team have been busy!

------
baudehlo
Can someone do a good comparison with chargify? They offer usage based
subscription billing in much the same way.

